# Maverick HD32 Thermo?? Anyone have experience?



## iggythump

Found a Maverick HD32 at HD for $29.  This would be my first thermo seeing as my Mini WSM is in construction as we speak.  It has features that seem to be good for beginners like myself: color coded temp levels, programmed "done" temps for differing types of meats, and it has a remote to take with you.  I understand that it isn't up to par with more expensive lines or anything like that, seems legit.  Anyone had any experience with this specific thermo or have any input from what they see?  HD.com only has one review on the product and it is a 1 star due to the thermo having crazy readings after a week.













Mav HD32.JPG



__ iggythump
__ Feb 19, 2015


----------



## twoalpha

I also saw this at HD and have no experience with it. It has only a single probe and you will want the dual probe model going forward like the model 732. With this you can monitor two temps. (meat and smoker) with one unit. Whatever you buy, check it out in boiling water for temperature accuracy.

Visit the following link for more info.

http://www.maverickhousewares.com/et732.htm


----------



## daricksta

HD might have agreed to let Maverick dump these for a quick closeout sale. Amazon doesn't carry it so I'd stay away from it.


----------



## timberjet

Yep you want a two probe unit. The ET-732 is on sale on Amazon for just a few more dollars as they have switched to the 733 now. It is a great unit and is what you want. You really need a probe just for the smoker and one for the meat. They are easy to use and you don't really need all the features they provide. One piece of advice. The recommended preset temps are not always really very accurate to get good food. It is really quite simple and we are always here if you need advice on what temp for what etc....


----------



## daricksta

I chose to buy the ET-733. Many guys don't like it because programming it isn't the easiest thing in the world. But you don't have to program it to use it, the screens are larger and the effective remote distance is greater than the 732. I deal with the programming since I have the patience to do so. I think it's a great unit but then I'm typically into the new and improved of anything.


----------



## timberjet

daRicksta said:


> I chose to buy the ET-733. Many guys don't like it because programming it isn't the easiest thing in the world. But you don't have to program it to use it, the screens are larger and the effective remote distance is greater than the 732. I deal with the programming since I have the patience to do so. I think it's a great unit but then I'm typically into the new and improved of anything.


I totally agree, when mine craps out or I get tired of the short range the one I have seems to have developed I will probably get that one. I really wish Igrill would get a windows phone app so I can get connected with my meat. Oh, that sounds kind of weird. lol


----------



## daricksta

timberjet said:


> I totally agree, when mine craps out or I get tired of the short range the one I have seems to have developed I will probably get that one. I really wish Igrill would get a windows phone app so I can get connected with my meat. Oh, that sounds kind of weird. lol


Yeah, Timberjet, after that meat quote I should put some distance between you and me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The iGrill therms have had mixed reviews. There's a Bluetooth model that was well-reviewed but it's pricey. But you're right; it only works with Apple and Android phones.

On Amazon I saw an Ivation therm which is a Maverick ET-732 under a different nameplate.


----------



## wade

As mentioned above, the single probe is the main drawback that I can see. I would go with either the 732 or 733. I have both and they work well. My preference when smoking is the 732 because its is less complex to program however as has also been said the 733 can be used straight out of the box without having to change anything.


----------



## snowaviation

For what it's worth, I've had one for a few months now.  It works great for what it does, which is tell you the temperature

of your meat remotely.  It has some alarms and such that work fine and the range is not bad, but as many have said

about dual temp monitors...  well, I still have to walk out once in a while to check the smoker temp. 

I verified it's accuracy with a couple of other thermometers I have and it's spot on.

I will repost if it dies an early death or becomes inaccurate.


----------

